# please post every mare name you know!!!



## superstar565 (16 October 2008)

i am  still on the hunt for a perfect name for my mare.
i have a few favourties but i want to make sure that i choose the right one so...a little challenge..here is a pic...











all the mare names you can think of...GO!!!!


----------



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

Oh Lord, where do you start!? Well from your pic, I think Marli would suit her


----------



## Keltic (16 October 2008)

Bella!!!!
Ciow Bella (show name)

See sorted!! lol


----------



## SilverSkye (16 October 2008)

Ok a quick few i quite like ................
Tilly 
Millie 
Skye ( my horses name)
Daisy 
Lottie


----------



## Coffee_Bean (16 October 2008)

God so many!!
Bean
Ellie
Maddie
Lily
Jigsaw
Puzzle
Missy
Meggie 
Lady
Queenie
Tilly
Dolly
Molly
Millie
Lola
Fliss
Flick
Freya 
Abbey
Jessie
.......... off the top of my head


----------



## imyourstalker (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh Lord, where do you start!? Well from your pic, I think Marli would suit her  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

as soon as i read this i looked up at the pic again and thought excellent! i really like it!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (16 October 2008)

OK here's a list of names I've known over the years:

Sheelagh
Bramble
Blossom
Rosie
Annie
Penny
Molly
Ginny
Bracken
Lady
Sky
Lizzie
Rio
Star
Shannon
Jodie
Debbie
Megan

I'm sure there are more but my minds gone blank!!


----------



## FrankieBoy (16 October 2008)

The mares at my yard are... Ash, Mari, Shaddow, Belle, Reo and Puzzle.
Not great, sorry!


----------



## mattilda (16 October 2008)

My mare is called Sophie. My friends mare is called Breeze (Summer Breeze) and I had a mare called Sundi Girl.


----------



## cazmoreton (16 October 2008)

when i saw her th efoirst thing i thought was tilly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




but mare names,,,
Capella
Daisie
Maddy
Smartie
Thelma
Biscuit
Rainbow
Amber
Dolly
Lady
Alice
Lulu
Tina
i cant think of any others off the top of my head. Loll


----------



## Magicmadge (16 October 2008)

I shall watch this one with interest as my mare is in foal for next year and am gathering name ideas be it colt or filly. So far i like Tiggy and Betty boo (boo for short) for a filly and indiana (Indie) for a colt or filly. My three at the moment are Magic, Saffi and Jasmine.


----------



## JACQSZOO (16 October 2008)

I'm watching with interest too cause I've just bought myself a filly, her registered name is Celyynen Golden Girl but I'm struggling for a stable name.  Currently Jazz is front runner.


----------



## Irishcobs (16 October 2008)

Lucky
Tamor (pronouced Tame-mor)
Teaka
Hattie
Daisy
Poppy
Zoe
Chloe
Misty
Prima
Patches
Megan
Egypt
Jet
Abbie
Elsie
Elektra
Michka
Taboo
Pearl
Phoebe
Polly
Ellie
Poppet
Saffi
Ceci (pronouced C C)
Senni
Adina
Gem
Geri
Medlar 
Pixie
Pip
Mint 
Sasha
Chickory
Charm
Moonstone
Lady
Amber
Kate
Vanity
Kizzy
Havannah
Sophie
Willow
Jazz
Molly
Hettie
Millie

All I can think at the moment.


----------



## longtalltilly (16 October 2008)

molly, lass, silk, ella, bubbles, maddie, dora, armani, lily, cinda, folly, hannah, martini, dee, rose, bea, annie, folly, woody, magpie, fandora, lady, grey, talloola, tally, challis, tilly, ravan, mo, escal, rumage, apple, tani, puzzle, fliss, lizzie, pollyb, wasp, magnum, opal, scarlet, tulip, daizy, just to think of a few!

I think millie would suit her!


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

ooow lets see...hmmm she looks like a Trudi to me


----------



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

I'm still thinking....

Twotone (remember the puppy on 101 Dalmations.....?)
Elsa
Bertha
Regan
Shenna
Shady
Cirrus
Echo
Chaos
Rio
Riva
Flurry


----------



## MontyandZoom (16 October 2008)

Tosca
Mitzi
Pickles
Nina
Roxy
Bubbles
Ella
Heidi
Melody
Lily


----------



## BuzzLightyear (16 October 2008)

I think she looks like a Pixie!

other than that: Shadow, Sheba, Sunny, Charm, Holly, Rosie, Pru, Megan, Queenie, Annie, Polly and Estrella.


----------



## lottiiee (16 October 2008)

Hi, 

I think she looks like a Chloe and after searching through the others posts (I think only irishcobs, has that one too) Defintely a chloe as she looks like butter wouldn't melt, but rather smart at the sametime. Goodluck in choosing!x


----------



## charlotte162 (16 October 2008)

the mares at my yard or i know are called,
cleo
titch
jazz
biscuit 
maria
sunshine
rosie 
annie
tammy
harmony
millie 
barbie
solana
jasmine
tilly 
cameo
crystal 
ameretto
shandy
roma
snowball
duchess
....off the top of my head 
	
	
		
		
	


	




charlotte x


----------



## Hippona (16 October 2008)

Puzzle.


----------



## k9h (16 October 2008)

Bess
Bumble (her show name was Torosay Humble Bumble!) Didnt like it! But she bred the one in bottom right of my sig.
Sue
Shandy
Tess
Jo (short for Josephine)
Pickles
Chutney
Maddie
Polly
Kerry
Scoot
Ellie
Tango
Frankie
Daisy
Sioux (pronounce Sue)
Lauren
Katie
Ruby
Ash
Whinne
Tanya
Flo (Florence)


----------



## JoBo (16 October 2008)

I still think she is an Ella!


----------



## Jericho (16 October 2008)

peanuts
bambi
sky
daisy
sherry
cloud
tiffany
angel
marni
poppy
puzzle
rosie
emily
fairy
biscuit
patch
india
indy
copper
star
belle
aroma (!!)
gertrude (gertie)
clown
pinafore
mizzy
tabitha
sunny
girl (!)
milly
katie 

Not particularly inspiring but I think Gertie is cute ......


----------



## LeneHorse (16 October 2008)

I think she looks like a Sophie, or maybe a Zoe.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Gorgeous George (16 October 2008)

hmmm not very good at this sort of thing but what about:

Merrylegs
Raffles
Poppy
Twinkle
Cally
Bonny


----------



## TicTac (16 October 2008)

I like Jazz. as in All That Jazz (Chicago tra laa laa)


----------



## JM07 (16 October 2008)

Biba...


show name....


Bib N Tucker...

just because she has a black bib.


----------



## loopeepee (16 October 2008)

I think she looks like a Sally  . .. .:S


----------



## quirky (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Biba...


show name....


Bib N Tucker...

just because she has a black bib. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like that one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Funnily enough, nobody has suggested my mares name .... Baby .... cacn't think why.


----------



## MGG (16 October 2008)

Tosca - she looks like a Tosca to me..


----------



## LindaW (16 October 2008)

First one that popped into my head was Cara - Cara Mia...


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (16 October 2008)

Ellie
Bonnie
Rosie
Portrait
Millie
Pasha
Poppy
Amber
Skye
Amelia
Phoebe
Jojo

Erm I think there are more but can't think of them at the mo


----------



## rebeccaandgrace (16 October 2008)

grace
domino
candy
liberty
cookie
daisy
lilly
molly
folly
peaches
ruby
saphie
tootsie
jody
gemma
pumpkin
suger
vera
violet
amber
sally
vikki
becky
lauren


----------



## cornwallexracers (16 October 2008)

Think the best name I ever had was my old pony, Guess. 

Oh the amount of fun I had with show secretaries! 

Your horses name? 

"Guess"

No dear I really don't have time, now her name please.


----------



## carys220 (16 October 2008)

QR

Gypsy
Molly
Cassie
Megan
Samantha
Judy
Carys
Millie
Bess


----------



## carys220 (16 October 2008)

Oooh....I vote for Sally, used to ride a skewbalish(see pic) called Sally who had a face like her!


----------



## Minnies_Mum (16 October 2008)

I've known-

Madge
Minnie (my Minnie is actually a boy, but it's a nice mare name)
Megan
Millie
Dee-Dee
Bonny
Lily
Rosie
Blossom
Amber
Hattie
Star
Lady
Nova
Symbol
Juno
Pepper
Maria
Dessie
Allie
Frosty
Maggie
Bella
Magic
Frenchie
Bronwen
Fiddles
Malibu
Ruby
Tara


----------



## brighthair (16 October 2008)

Cleo
Chelsey
Lou Lou
Lottie
Maisie
Tilly
Milly
Starlight
Belle
Rhona


----------



## brighthair (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Think the best name I ever had was my old pony, Guess. 

Oh the amount of fun I had with show secretaries! 

Your horses name? 

"Guess"

No dear I really don't have time, now her name please. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just spilt my cup of tea everywhere reading that!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (16 October 2008)

classic 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Missy of course


----------



## thedunthing (16 October 2008)

right i havent looked at any of the other replies so i may be repeating people but anyway some of the mares names i know......
bella
dream
aspen
flora
anna
poppy
millie
bisciut
tillie
lady
red
blossom
katie
kizzi
gem
foxy
lottie
dolly
lola
rosie
dance
princess
popcorn
dewy
queeny
saffie
kerry
tina
roxie
tara
amy
isla
misty
haze
molly
pippin
talloola
puzzle
i think thats it lol


----------



## volatis (16 October 2008)

Well my mares (and fillies) are called

Dingle Dell (Dell)
Venezia
Desert Storm (Gerty)
Dee Dee G (Dee)
Elfinesque (Elf)
Cosmopolitan (Lola)
Casiphia (Casi)
Cleio
Ramona (marci)
Persia
Hakni (Lanka)
Elfentime (Tia)
Oriana


----------



## leosmum (16 October 2008)

Well, she looks like a 'Diva' to me, 
Disco Diva
Dancing Diva


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 October 2008)

She's a Lulu!


----------



## louisevictoria (17 October 2008)

Muffin
Millie
Grace
Lilly
Cheyenne
Saffy
Madge
May
Rosie
Noushy 
Fraggle (short for Fragolina - Italian for little strawberry)
Diva
Daisy

ermmm tharts all I can think of for now


----------



## cazza (17 October 2008)

Sorry if I have duplicated any above but here goes:

Pimenta
Tyra
Jalpa
Angie
Pingu
Sabrina
Melayna
Pale Face
Maloco
Marimba
Hula
Tulume
Esperanza
Tequila
Cabanoza
Elorini Torrini
Elenor
Pinot
black pearl
sirocco
Cassiopia

They are all names I have come across in the past.


----------



## beatrice (17 October 2008)

Sorry if repeat:
My girl is called beatrice but i shorten it to Bea.

i have had Treacle, Misty and Genie before her

At our yard there is:
Misty, Wizzard (gets Wizz), and Torito who gets T.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (17 October 2008)

Millie
Molly
Pepper
Beauty
Sapphire
Katie
Susie
Sally
Penny
Tish
Lady
Tanya
Tosca
Melody


----------



## kerilli (17 October 2008)

my lot, over the years: Queenie (foaled on Silver Jubilee day, i was told!), her daughter Twiggy (because she looked like a little twig when born.) Doris or Dottie, her daughter Dilys or Dilly, which is a name I really like. Umm, Rosie, her daughter Daisy, Ellie.
What about flower names?
What's her posh name going to be, or haven't you decided yet? 
what about this page, Native American names:
http://www.bchealth.com/services/birthcenter/nativeambabynames.shtml

there are some really unusual names in there.

i think i'd call her Cherry, short for Cherokee, if she was mine!


----------



## amiacat (17 October 2008)

At my yard the girls are Galaxy and Rose.

Other mares that I have known are Annie, Lily, Piggy, Bunty, Storm, Blossom, Milly, Tilly and Twiglet.

Happy name hunting!


----------



## rockinghorse (18 October 2008)

I owned a wonderful coloured mare with similar (head almost identical) markings she preferred people to her field companions. Her name was Pippa.

Good Luck


----------



## Taffster (18 October 2008)

My mare is passported Lynbrie Cerys so we call her Cerys - quite fitting with Cerys from catatonia who sang about road rage - cerys has a bit of road rage too!!


----------



## welsh_monster (18 October 2008)

sorry if i repeat any but here goes:
Athena Skye (Annie)
Mollie
Lady
Fergie
Silver
Willow
Amy
Jessie
Cresta
Heidi
Ginger
Mocha
Hati
Dippy
Perry
Reaf
Hoppy
Dreamy
Jemima
Boo
Luv
Beckitt
Wispa
Polo
Madge
Jigsaw
Splash
Foz
Teal
Muffin
Dinky
Diddly
Bonnie
Smartie
Mouse
Breeze
Lily
Clara
Maddi
Meena
I'm sure there is more but can't think of them all now!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 October 2008)

*Sparkle*





Bubbles
Tia
Kamara
Cassie
Mayfair
Daisy
Beanie
Sadie
Vagas
Paris
Greta
Fleur
Lizzie
Lola
Peannie
Star
Mo
Lily
Charlie
Hippo
Megan
Lottie
Puzzle
Jiggy
Spook
Tizzy
Baggage
Sophie


----------



## Spiderpig (23 October 2008)

Looks like a Bramble to me but others:
Steffy
Meg
magic
bonny


----------

